# Workbench Ideas



## edicehouse (Nov 28, 2011)

I have decided to build a workbench for my shop.  There are a few things I am pretty sure I am going to do to it.  The first is have a spot a few inches lower so I can mount my planer there, and when I plane boards they just slide right onto the bench.  Underneath I want to put a couple studs so I can slide a cookie sheet with drying racks on it so as I paint and glue blanks I have a place for them to be out of the way.

Any suggestions for other features?


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 28, 2011)

Plenty of lights!  And power strips for plugging stuff in...everywhere(I always run out of plug-in spots, and my lighting leaves a lot of shadows)




Make 'em wide too!






Scott (need a few myself) B


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 28, 2011)

The ones for sale either cost an arm and a leg.  The ones I found for under 200 were about 20 inches wide.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Lots of drawers or cabinets with pull out shelves..never too much storage and organizing locations


----------



## DKF (Nov 28, 2011)

Good vises.........at least two. Here is a pic of mine just after I finished building it.


----------



## melski (Nov 28, 2011)

2 x 4 construction and solid wood door top.  Very sturdy and built in a weekend.  Plans had options for drawers but I decided the lathe would fit nicely underneath.


----------



## BSea (Nov 28, 2011)

I made a bench on castors so I could move it around.  In the middle, it has a removable section so I can do something similar to what you want to do.  Right now, it a flush section, but I want to add a section for my miter saw so the wood lays flat on the bench.  Then another section for a router table insert, and if I ever get a planer, then that should work too.  I saw the plans in a woodworkers magazine several years ago.  But until I bought a lathe, I never got around to building it.  But I needed a table that was movable, so I incorporated my lathe onto the end of the bench.  I'll see if I can get a picture for you.  Have to tidy it up a bit 1st.:redface:


----------



## qballizhere (Nov 28, 2011)

You can build one how you want. I took this plan and changed it a little Workbench


----------



## BlackPearl (Nov 28, 2011)

melski said:


> 2 x 4 construction and solid wood door top.  Very sturdy and built in a weekend.  Plans had options for drawers but I decided the lathe would fit nicely underneath.



Isn't that too low for turning?


----------



## penhead (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice part about building a workbench...is how customizable for you that it can be built.

I do a lot of segmentation work...and using Titebond Glue...so I built one workbench with a laminate top (that the glue won't stick to)..!


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 28, 2011)

BlackPearl said:


> melski said:
> 
> 
> > 2 x 4 construction and solid wood door top.  Very sturdy and built in a weekend.  Plans had options for drawers but I decided the lathe would fit nicely underneath.
> ...



Not if your a midget:biggrin:........ehhmmmm.........little person


----------



## BlackPearl (Nov 28, 2011)

Justin, 

Then the top is too high.


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 28, 2011)

BlackPearl said:


> Justin,
> 
> Then the top is too high.



Unless he is sitting down:biggrin:


----------



## moke (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been "studying" on this for quite some time. I am going to build a bench on wheels with a pancake compressor and the "plumbing" for it on a panel recessed on one side and an electrical strip recessed on the other.

But the idea on making it versitile is what I have been working on lately....so can I run this by the great minds here?...If I put dog holes in the top like a normal woodworking bench, could I build interchangable top sections made for specific applications that drop in the dog holes....for instances
a Kreg drilling jig with extensions or
a Kreg Jig assembly station or
like was mentioned a top resistant to CA or segmenting clamping or even
a tilting top for drafting/design work....I think you get the idea....

All these tops just have "pegs" that drop in the dog holes and a couple of through ones to keep it secure.

I do not mean to hijack the thread, but I think this is pertinent. What do you think?


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 28, 2011)

The more discussion, the better it will be


----------



## studioso (Nov 28, 2011)

melski said:


> 2 x 4 construction and solid wood door top.  Very sturdy and built in a weekend.  Plans had options for drawers but I decided the lathe would fit nicely underneath.



Ugh!
You telling me every time you want to turn you got to lift that chunk of iron?


----------



## OOPS (Nov 28, 2011)

A great big +1 for extra lighting.  Our shop is slightly larger than a one car garage.  We came across 4 used 4-tube lighting fixtures.  We decided to put all four of them up, even though we thought it would be overkill.  The shop is well lit now; much like a school classroom.  And you just can't believe how much better it is to do anything in there.  Turning things without shadows is so much better and its also much easier to measure and cut.  If we were ever to fix up a new shop, the lighting is the first thing we'd fix.  

Our shop also has inconveniently spaced electrical plugs.  As a quick fix, we ran a couple of heavy duty extension cords across the ceiling.  Even as we have improved the wiring, the cords offer a convenient way to get to power quickly as needed.


----------



## Mapster (Nov 28, 2011)

Lots of power, lots of light, a vise is always useful, places for your turning tools to be stored so they are easily accessible such as holes in the top (assuming it is mainly for pens). Some cubby holes under the benchtop are always useful if you need to get to something quickly.


----------



## melski (Nov 28, 2011)

studioso said:


> melski said:
> 
> 
> > 2 x 4 construction and solid wood door top.  Very sturdy and built in a weekend.  Plans had options for drawers but I decided the lathe would fit nicely underneath.
> ...




Limited shop space so for now, ya.  I make other furniture so I need the workbench.  I tend to ready my kits, prep a bunch of blanks and do a bunch of turning for a few days, then move on to the next project.


----------

